# AGR Bonus Points



## StanJazz (Mar 3, 2020)

AGR is sending out emails to sign up for bonus points for using your credit card. You do have to sign up for it. My offer is 1000 points for $500 in spend.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 3, 2020)

I have received the same email. Just register and use your card for purchases by April 30th I believe. The offer I got was 5000 points after spending $2,500.00.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 3, 2020)

Just paid my AGR Card bill ($6,700) but have not seen that email !?!? Went to my AGR Account and don't see any mention of this !?!?


----------



## pennyk (Mar 3, 2020)

I did not receive an email - I assume it was targeted.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 3, 2020)

Based on the fact that those of us getting it are getting different offers, I suspect it's targeted. And maybe targeted based on our spending habits.


----------



## StanJazz (Mar 3, 2020)

I rarely use my Amtrak card and I got the small $500 spend gets 1000 points. Currently I am using my Chase Ultimate Reward cards to collect points for a flight to Sydney, AU.


----------



## Barb Stout (Mar 4, 2020)

I never get any emails about special offers from AGR or Amtrak. Do I have to opt-in to get such emails? I do have an AGR account and have used points to purchase trips. I do get emails about surveys and of course about impending trips.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 4, 2020)

pennyk said:


> I did not receive an email - I assume it was targeted.


LOL...maybe we spend so much already...no reason to "target" us!!


----------



## Bex (Mar 4, 2020)

I put about a thousand a month on mine and got 5k for $3000 spend. Normally I wouldn't make it but both my car and home insurance premiums are due in that period so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 4, 2020)

i got an offer for 2k points if i put $1k on the card by the end of april. should be doable


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 4, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> LOL...maybe we spend so much already...no reason to "target" us!!


Yea, same here. I have not been "targeted"!


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 4, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> Yea, same here. I have not been "targeted"!



I forget which option it is on the Amtrak web site, and/or AGR side of it, that perhaps you don't have the 'email offers to me' checked.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 4, 2020)

bratkinson said:


> I forget which option it is on the Amtrak web site, and/or AGR side of it, that perhaps you don't have the 'email offers to me' checked.


I've had all four "communications preferences" checked "yes" for as long as I can remember - and don't receive anything. Its not a spam blocker issue. This is the same email address I receive my tickets on as well as notifications for pending and awarded points from the shopping portal.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 5, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> I've had all four "communications preferences" checked "yes" for as long as I can remember - and don't receive anything. Its not a spam blocker issue. This is the same email address I receive my tickets on as well as notifications for pending and awarded points from the shopping portal.



I had to set up an email account on another provider to use for promotional emails my regular email wasn’t getting them. I’m pretty sure I was getting my tickets on my regular email.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 5, 2020)

I use the card modestly. I got targeted on one card but not the other, amusingly enough.


----------



## City of Miami (Mar 8, 2020)

I got the same as StanJazz: 1k bonus points for $500 spend in 2 months. I'd not used that card for many months preferring another 1.5% cash back card. I registered and began using agr card - almost to 500 already.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 12, 2020)

We got an offer of 2000 points for $1000 spent. And may I remind people, one can always prepay a bill to meet the point requirement. In our case, I paid off my auto insurance in full even though it could pay the balance 1/8 of it per month for the next 8 months and not pay a fee. Yes, I'll receive a credit card bill for that amount but will, as always, pay that off immediately to avoid fees/interest.
I've even paid multiple months of phone/internet and other recurring charges in advance to get bonuses on CCs.

Note, because I hate BoA so much, those will be the last dollars they get from me until my next Amtrak trip many months from now.


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 12, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> We got an offer of 2000 points for $1000 spent. And may I remind people, one can always prepay a bill to meet the point requirement. In our case, I paid off my auto insurance in full even though it could pay the balance 1/8 of it per month for the next 8 months and not pay a fee. Yes, I'll receive a credit card bill for that amount but will, as always, pay that off immediately to avoid fees/interest.
> I've even paid multiple months of phone/internet and other recurring charges in advance to get bonuses on CCs.
> 
> Note, because I hate BoA so much, those will be the last dollars they get from me until my next Amtrak trip many months from now.



My wife received the offer but not me. Certainly seems targeted! Her offer was also 2000 points for $1000 spend. My upcoming full year auto insurance at $926 (plus change) is destined to be charged with my wife's BOA card!


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 13, 2020)

Well, I spent the $1000 required for my bonus offer, got the bill for $1100+ but got no bonus showing up on my account. Is this another of those phony offers from Bank Of Sleazy or do we have to wait longer than the time to get the regular points?
I tried to call them but when I chose Rewards Points, I got the message that they are not handling those kind of calls. So I called back and just said "representative" over and over until I got put in a 1 hour 39 minute waiting list. That was, of course, after they said how much they cared - well just not enough to spend any govenrment bailout money hiring some more people to help on the phones. They need that money to boost their bonuses.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 13, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> Well, I spent the $1000 required for my bonus offer, got the bill for $1100+ but got no bonus showing up on my account. Is this another of those phony offers from Bank Of Sleazy or do we have to wait longer than the time to get the regular points?
> I tried to call them but when I chose Rewards Points, I got the message that they are not handling those kind of calls. So I called back and just said "representative" over and over until I got put in a 1 hour 39 minute waiting list. That was, of course, after they said how much they cared - well just not enough to spend any govenrment bailout money hiring some more people to help on the phones. They need that money to boost their bonuses.


Took me trying for 7 days to get through to Bank of Money to talk with a Live Agent re My Credit Card Bill.Finally got through @ 2am and was told " This isn't my Usual Job, so I am not able to help you. You will have to call back and ask for the " Credit Card Department". We value your Business,thanks for being a Bank of America Customer!" Click

During my Many Cslls I received canned messages like: "We are Working 24/7 to serve our Valued Customers" " You're expected Wait time is 3+ Hours" Most of our Call Centers have been closed, so go on-line @.." yadda yadda 

I have friends with Closed Small Businesses that have been trying to get through for a week to apply for the touted Small Business Loans, No Luck " Due to the heavy call Volume".

Hopefully many Americans will consider doing Business with their Local Credit Unions once this Crisis is over!!!


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 14, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Hopefully many Americans will consider doing Business with their Local Credit Unions once this Crisis is over!!!



I deal with 2 credit unions (one for 40 years) but Amtrak did a deal with Sleaze of America bank so I use their credit card ONLY for Amtrak travel and the two times they have offered double points. Other than that, they are the one bank that I complained to a federal banking agency (can't remember which one) and suddenly SoA changed their tune about providing the information I requested.


----------



## RichieRich (Apr 15, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> ...I use their credit card ONLY for Amtrak travel...


Not fond of BOA either, but since I generally charge over $5k/month...I use it for Points & Tier status. I miss the old Bank they used...Chase?


----------



## jebr (Apr 15, 2020)

When I had a different promo that involved bonus points from BoA (there was an add authorized user and get 5,000 point bonus around New Year's that I got) the points posted on the first of the month after the statement closed with the qualifying activity. They usually have a boilerplate "it may take up to 6-8 weeks for bonuses to post." In my experiences with BoA, they'll sometimes wait that long to post the bonuses - with the additional 2% cash back as a statement credit last year, it took a good 6 weeks for that statement credit to post!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2020)

jebr said:


> When I had a different promo that involved bonus points from BoA (there was an add authorized user and get 5,000 point bonus around New Year's that I got) the points posted on the first of the month after the statement closed with the qualifying activity. They usually have a boilerplate "it may take up to 6-8 weeks for bonuses to post." In my experiences with BoA, they'll sometimes wait that long to post the bonuses - with the additional 2% cash back as a statement credit last year, it took a good 6 weeks for that statement credit to post!


No Bank or Insurnce Company will send out Money or Bennies until they absolutely have to, the longer they hold on to your Money the Richer they get!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 15, 2020)

I participated in the promotion late last year to add a name to my card (added Hubby), and the points came when the promotion was OVER, by which time I had totally forgotten that I was due *anything* extra, so it was a lovely surprise, LOL. Since this current promotion runs through the end of April, I am hoping the points bonus will come at that time.


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 30, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> Well, I spent the $1000 required for my bonus offer, got the bill for $1100+ but got no bonus showing up on my account. Is this another of those phony offers from Bank Of Sleazy or do we have to wait longer than the time to get the regular points?
> I tried to call them but when I chose Rewards Points, I got the message that they are not handling those kind of calls. So I called back and just said "representative" over and over until I got put in a 1 hour 39 minute waiting list. That was, of course, after they said how much they cared - well just not enough to spend any govenrment bailout money hiring some more people to help on the phones. They need that money to boost their bonuses.


My email says to expect to wait at least till after May 31 for bonus points to post.


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 30, 2020)

New email today extends the time frame to end of May to fulfill the spend requirement.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 30, 2020)

New email, with the extension: 



> If you have already met the required spending amount, please allow 8 - 12 weeks after 5/31/20 for your bonus points to be deposited into your account.


----------



## me_little_me (May 3, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> New email, with the extension:If you have already met the required spending amount, please allow 8 - 12 weeks after 5/31/20 for your bonus points to be deposited into your account.


I saw that the other day. Now it's the end of July or the end of August - enough time that they can tell you that you never met the requirement or never signed up - and that's if you ever get through to them. So, if you completed the requirement before the end of March (as I did), the wait for posting is 4-5 months. Heck, I have trouble remembering what I did on any particular day last week!
After reading that email, I had to take two showers to get all the Sleaze off me.


----------



## Palmland (May 29, 2020)

Got this tonight in an email. Not about an AGR point bonus but certainly is a bonus if you travel this summer.

Lounge access with Mastercard


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 25, 2020)

I finally got my points show up on Amtrak's site yesterday. 2000 point bonus! I was getting ready to call Bank of Sleazy after finding bothing on the bank site when I decided to check Amtrak site and saw the entry.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 25, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> I finally got my points show up on Amtrak's site yesterday. 2000 point bonus! I was getting ready to call Bank of Sleazy after finding bothing on the bank site when I decided to check Amtrak site and saw the entry.


You made me look.... and both of my bonuses are there.


----------



## StanJazz (Jun 25, 2020)

I just checked. My points are there too.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 25, 2020)

Hmmm... about 82,000 points EUG - WAS, RT in a combination of bedrooms and a roomette on the Cardinal vs $1648 RT with the ability to collect some points. Comes to 49.75 points per dollar spent. How good is that??? 2 cents value each is the going rate so I guess it's about right. I can keep the $1648 in my pocket and go. But wait! Flex meals? EEEEKS!


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 9, 2020)

I got my 1k points posted June 26.


----------

